

I'm a criminal and so are you - tjsnyder
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/05/18/alexander.who.am.i/

======
sasmith
None of the listed offenses are universally crimes (in the US): Speeding is
frequently an infraction (eg,
<http://www.co.thurston.wa.us/distcrt/traffic.htm>). Underage drinking is
often legal (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_drinking_age>). Having a
couple of drinks will almost never put you above the legal BAC
(<http://www.drunkdrivingdefense.com/general/bac.htm>,
[http://www.ohsinc.com/drunk_driving_laws_blood_breath%20_alc...](http://www.ohsinc.com/drunk_driving_laws_blood_breath%20_alcohol_limits_chart.htm)).
Marijuana use is decriminalized in many states (although it remains a federal
crime)
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_cannabis#United_Sta...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_cannabis#United_States)).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. Like calling tax collectors "terrorist". What then do we call those
who blow up schools?

------
rradu
Since when are murderers on the same level as people who speed?

------
zeynel1
Similar to "branded felons" there is also a group of "branded debtors." These
are people living near the poverty line that credit card companies lure into
huge debts. And since companies do not hire "branded debtors" (people with bad
credit) there is a similar cycle of discrimination: inability to find work to
pay debts and so on.

~~~
anamax
> And since companies do not hire "branded debtors"

SOME companies don't. Others do. And some will hire for some jobs but not
others.

